
2 in 5 Canadians quit their jobs because of bad bosses - shannonmaloney5
https://twitter.com/SoapBoxHQ/status/1181936640480153600
======
PeterisP
It's kind of well-known universal truth in HR/management research - when
hiring, various "whole-employer" factors dominate, but at employee
retention/quitting the largest single factor is the line manager/direct
supervisor; people join companies but quit bosses.

~~~
jcroll
How many people actually think they have a good boss?

~~~
Bootwizard
I have a great boss: nobody.

Our company has a very flat structure, so sure we have product managers that
tell me what to do, but in no way are they my boss.

This works better than any other org structure I've been a part of in the
past.

~~~
tomashubelbauer
How does that work? What happens if you say "no" to them? And who fires who in
such structure?

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Not OP, but at my job, managers are fairly hands off.

> What happens if you say "no" to them?

It's not adversarial, it's a meeting of the minds to ensure we deliver the
best product to our customer.

> who fires who in such structure

Termination is usually Director-level call, Managers are mostly for other HR
items.

~~~
Bootwizard
This is exactly how it works at my company. Everyone has equal say in what we
ship. Everyone is equally responsible for the quality of the product we make.
If you notice an issue, no matter what your job title is, it's your
responsibility to bring it up so the correct person can work on and fix it.

------
gunnr15
“Employees leave managers, not companies”. I think this is well understood,
however, why isn’t that logic applied to hiring?

Even for startups, my experience points to early employees joining founders
that they like or have worked closely with before. The actual problem they are
solving usually is in the top 3, but not the #1 reason.

~~~
Impossible
The manager and team I'm joining, as well as general team/company culture have
a massive affect on whether or not I accept a position. Company matters of
course but I've also joined potentially problematic companies because I felt
good about the team and not regretted the decision.

------
CoolGuySteve
Actual article linked from the tweet: [https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/bad-
bosses-survey-1.5313294](https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/bad-bosses-
survey-1.5313294)

~~~
mikejarema
The research linked from the linked article:
[https://www.roberthalf.ca/en/two-in-five-workers-in-
canada-h...](https://www.roberthalf.ca/en/two-in-five-workers-in-canada-have-
quit-due-to-a-bad-boss-survey-reveals)

According to that page, the data is drawn from an online survey of 400 office
workers aged 18 and older.

------
Dumblydorr
My boss is so kind and great. I'm almost bored though, my boss is so busy I
dont have tasks delegated to me and there's very little pressure. How does a
non self starter thrive with a busy boss?

~~~
mullen
You approach your busy boss with what you just said and ask for more work or
tasks or you work out a system to get more work or tasks. A busy boss might
really like having someone they can just toss work to. However, be warned, you
might find yourself with tasks outside of what you usually do, but that is
part of the adventure and challenge.

------
lnsru
The problem is how people get into this position “boss”. There might be, that
one guy gets promoted, then department is growing and first guy makes his old
buddy to a manager. He’s loyal and that’s good, but this new manager isn’t
able to manage anything. There is also situation when owner of a small company
retires and leaves his company to the kids. Horror for employees is about to
start. There are no perfect bosses, that’s clear. But it’s time to leave when
you see after couple years, that your boss is a real nutjob.

------
thfuran
40% of Canadians or 40% of Canadians who quit jobs?

~~~
beat
40% of office workers.

~~~
UI_at_80x24
40% of respondents to the survey.

------
bregma
3 in 5 Canadians continue to work with bad bosses.

------
badboxo
At least in my working life, I have realize nobody actually thinks they are a
bad boss. Even when presented with evidence that they might be causing a
project to steer off course, most bosses I have seen just continue to act the
same way. And when things don't get done, its always the employees fault.. no
wonder people leave.

------
allemagne
40% seems unusual, right?

Does Canada have unusually bad bosses?

Or is it that Canadians feel secure enough in their ability to find new jobs,
that they don't hesitate to leave a bad one?

Could be somewhere in the middle, but my guess is that the truth lies closer
to the second option.

------
100-xyz
Describes my situation exactly :-)

